
Department of State OSAC Guide: Basic Evasive Driving Techniques - DyslexicAtheist
https://publicintelligence.net/osac-evasive-driving/
======
DyslexicAtheist
for more _fast and furious_ advise see their sister report: "(U//FOUO) TSA
Vehicle Ramming Attacks Report April 2019"
[https://publicintelligence.net/tsa-vehicle-ramming-
attacks-2...](https://publicintelligence.net/tsa-vehicle-ramming-
attacks-2019/)

